# Benedicta



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yesterday I got my first benedicta "frogpole"! It popped it's front legs and they look good. The egg hatched on 4/1. There are two more with elbows starting to show.

They are pretty amazing little frogs, they've been colored up like adults for the last month. I know, pictures...........just too lazy to take them and upload them.

Deb


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

salix said:


> Yesterday I got my first benedicta "frogpole"! It popped it's front legs and they look good. The egg hatched on 4/1. There are two more with elbows starting to show.
> 
> They are pretty amazing little frogs, they've been colored up like adults for the last month. I know, pictures...........just too lazy to take them and upload them.
> 
> Deb


Well done Deb,
Get the Camera out


----------



## alfer (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations Deb!
Now i have 5 eggs of benedicta and i cant wait to see how beautifull became my new froglets 
jaja dont be lazy! photos!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys, are you raising the tads or letting the parents raise them? I tried raising a few myself, but never had any luck with it. I'm curious to hear if anyone else has tried successfully and what methods they used.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MrFusion said:


> Hi guys, are you raising the tads or letting the parents raise them? I tried raising a few myself, but never had any luck with it. I'm curious to hear if anyone else has tried successfully and what methods they used.


A good friend of mine is raising them himself with good success. I'm afraid I don't know his feed.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've raised/raising a couple dozen. I feed Patrick's tad food and new life spectrem pellets with great luck. I've never had sls using these foods. I've left a few in the tank that the parents transported, but they never morphed. I'm only getting about 75% hatching from the eggs though.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

salix said:


> Yesterday I got my first benedicta "frogpole"! It popped it's front legs and they look good. The egg hatched on 4/1. There are two more with elbows starting to show.
> 
> *They are pretty amazing little frogs, they've been colored up like adults for the last month. * I know, pictures...........just too lazy to take them and upload them.
> 
> Deb


Yup, pretty incredible how red they are coming out of the water... reminds me of the red ghost from Pacman


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tclipse said:


> Yup, pretty incredible how red they are coming out of the water... reminds me of the red ghost from Pacman


I hope you're not keeping any Pacman frogs!!


----------

